
Vizceral Open Source - samber
http://techblog.netflix.com/2016/08/vizceral-open-source.html
======
omni
This seems like it's a rendering layer for traffic data you're supposed to
provide it. I'd love to have something I can get running more-or-less out of
the box to collect and visualize traffic between my nodes on AWS, does anybody
know of such a project?

~~~
seanp2k2
Boundary can kinda do it. AppDynamics can but doesn't work well with over a
couple of thousand nodes. Companies internally have built things to do this at
the method-depends-on-remote-service level to visualize/analyze up and down-
stream dependencies but I haven't seen anything open source. I was thinking of
doing the same at the Rack level for ruby apps.

------
diggan
Am I the only one who has troubles establishing a connection to the domain? In
Firefox, I'm getting "Secure Connection Failed" and I can't see any
certificate information... Using curl locally and also on one DO instance, I
get the following:

    
    
      $ curl -v https://techblog.netflix.com/2016/08/vizceral-open-source.html
      *   Trying 74.125.133.214...
      * Connected to techblog.netflix.com (74.125.133.214) port 443 (#0)
      * Server aborted the SSL handshake
      * Closing connection 0
      curl: (35) Server aborted the SSL handshake

~~~
Kiro
Why did you add https? Just curious.

~~~
diggan
I did not, seems like Firefox automatically redirects both
[http://techblog.netflix.com/2016/08/vizceral-open-
source.htm...](http://techblog.netflix.com/2016/08/vizceral-open-source.html)
and techblog.netflix.com/2016/08/vizceral-open-source.html to https
automatically.... In Chrome it works normally.

Thanks for the pointer :)

~~~
grok2
https everywhere add-on?

------
overcast
I wish I had a project big enough to use this software, it looks pretty
awesome.

------
oh_wow
This is pretty cool. It seems comparable to New Relics offering when you hook
up a bunch of services that talk to each other, but with more of a focus on
traffic and general health than tracing.

~~~
coredog64
(Unhappy) AppDynamics user here. This comes about 2 months too late, as we've
locked in on AppD for a year when this would have given us what we wanted at a
significantly lower cost. Maybe next year...

------
wildpeaks
Nice move Netflix, and I see it's using three.js, so the library might even
get smaller once the next version of three (rewritten as ES6 modules, to make
use of three shaking) is released.

~~~
depr
tree shaking ;)

------
sarnowski
So, who is working on a ZipKin backend to reuse its data to have these nice
graphs?

------
jan_g
We've done a blog post + demo that shows how to connect the dots between
docker containers, traffic monitoring and Vizceral UI:
[https://medium.com/@ghoranyi/our-take-on-intuition-
engineeri...](https://medium.com/@ghoranyi/our-take-on-intuition-engineering-
with-docker-6cd6740b1045)

Looking forward to feedback & possibility to discuss how this could work in
your setup.

------
allan_s
awesome tools , it reminds me of [https://github.com/aristus/packet-
flight](https://github.com/aristus/packet-flight) (video
[https://vimeo.com/14439742](https://vimeo.com/14439742))

------
dotmatx
Does anyone know a good open-source animated graph visualization libary that
is similar to this in presentation but written in C/C++ (preferably) or
Python?

~~~
JupiterMoon
Not that widely know but matplotlib plots can be animated at a pinch. - the
experience of doing so is not what I'd regard as fun though... They can also
be embedded fairly easily in e.g. pyQT apps.

------
bbrik
Why the UI is so monochromatic?

~~~
glaberficken
I presume it is because color will be used dynamically to denote when
something goes wrong. A mater of "contrast" if you will.

"The nodes also can change color based on assumed health of the underlying
service to give another quick focal point for where problems might exist in
the system."

See this screen:

[https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-lFqeDOUmRhA/V5-dtXr1HQI/AAAAAAAAA...](https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-lFqeDOUmRhA/V5-dtXr1HQI/AAAAAAAAAmQ/wqOFfXB8h4APVUjLPESk91sBiXXAlxGNQCEw/s1600/region%2Bgraph.png)

